# Functional English proof for dependant visa for spouse



## deepshi (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi,
I read on Australian immigration site that one of
the below proofs are required as a functional english proof for dependant spouse :
1. an International English Language Testing System (IELTS) average score of at least 4.5 for the four test components (speaking, reading, listening and
writing)
2. Occupational English Test score which is at least equivalent to an IELTS 4.5, and the test was
relevant to the nominated occupation the applicant's first language is English and they
have a current passport from the United Kingdom,
United States, Canada, New Zealand or the Republic of Ireland
a positive assessment by an Adult Migrant English Program service provider in Australia as
having functional English
3. Evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or
outside Australia which involved at least two
years of full-time study and all instruction was in
English
4. evidence of completion of at least one year of
full-time or equivalent study in Australia for a
diploma or higher qualification and all instruction
was in English.


It doesn't mention that the certificate from school
would do as a proof for functional english. They
want the certificate from the university from
where last degree is received.
If there is an issue in getting this certificate from
college/university, will the certficate from school
do ??
Also, can the Case Officer again demand for IELTS
if only certificate from school is provided?
Also, please let me know if we need certificate
from class 1 to 10th or 1 to 12th ??


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

The school certificate would only act as a supporting document to the University certificate of medium of instruction which is mandatory. I suggest get both if possible.

Moreover in some states in India, the schools mention the medium of instruction in their Tenth Class certificate itself. Try finding if you have it in your certificate.

Read this member's experience: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-functional-english-evidence.html#post1053684


----------



## oracle_engine (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi All - I need your help to understand if my spouse's Bachelor and Masters degree will suffice for the proof of functional English - My wife is working in IT however she has not appeared in IELTS. She has been in US for more than one year which would be evident from her US PCC. If I attached only her Bachelors and Masters degrees will it suffice, I have doubts since these degrees do not mention the medium of instruction, however it contains the term "Full Time". 

If I need to take this proof, will they consider if I take it from the University where she completed Bachelors instead of University where she completed Masters ?

Many Thanks


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

oracle_engine said:


> Hi All - I need your help to understand if my spouse's Bachelor and Masters degree will suffice for the proof of functional English - My wife is working in IT however she has not appeared in IELTS. She has been in US for more than one year which would be evident from her US PCC. If I attached only her Bachelors and Masters degrees will it suffice, I have doubts since these degrees do not mention the medium of instruction, however it contains the term "Full Time".
> 
> If I need to take this proof, will they consider if I take it from the University where she completed Bachelors instead of University where she completed Masters ?
> 
> Many Thanks


If you want the easy route then take the PTE exam.

*Working in USA, studying MS etc is not an acceptable proof.*


----------



## rajrajinin (Nov 17, 2013)

oracle_engine said:


> Hi All - I need your help to understand if my spouse's Bachelor and Masters degree will suffice for the proof of functional English - My wife is working in IT however she has not appeared in IELTS. She has been in US for more than one year which would be evident from her US PCC. If I attached only her Bachelors and Masters degrees will it suffice, I have doubts since these degrees do not mention the medium of instruction, however it contains the term "Full Time".
> 
> If I need to take this proof, will they consider if I take it from the University where she completed Bachelors instead of University where she completed Masters ?
> 
> Many Thanks


Hi, 

Go through below link which mentions acceptable proofs for proving functional English. Get a letter from the University/school stating her education was in English. This could save you 10k bucks but CO can always ask for more evidence. 

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/faqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english


----------



## kenji1903 (Sep 17, 2015)

you can get a completion letter from the university, they should know what to include in that letter, it will state that the entire course is conducted in English

my wife didn't sit for any English exams


----------



## sezra (Jan 13, 2021)

update? 

So what did you do? 

Thank you


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

sezra said:


> update?
> 
> So what did you do?
> 
> Thank you


the last reply was almost 5 years ago. Regulations change. Best contacting an agent or sitting an English test


----------

